

 Tax Startup Needs Your Review - camz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4CuvWkKW4w&context=C44040d8ADvjVQa1PpcFMR8iGVGidoILkFShlJzk1Av-qJay210Hw=

======
camz
I'm looking forward to hearing everyone's comments! I plan to make a series of
individual tax products so that they all tie together and solve the problems
like cogs in a machine.

